# Noctua NH-D15S



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2016)

With a simple design change, Noctua has reinvented the NH-D15. The new NH-D15S has that same awful color scheme, but now features better memory and expansion-slot clearance, all thanks to its new asymmetrical design.

*Show full review*


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 6, 2016)

Very awesome coolers the D-15 or the D-15s,I am an owner of one.Excellent review CrazyEyes love it.

If you plan to buy or upgrade fans i would suggest the industrial fans from Noctua or any 140mmx25mm fan even a cheap one will work. here is the ones i want on my D -15 http://www.ncix.com/detail/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-linus-tech-10-119243.htm or maybe these http://www.ncix.com/detail/corsair-air-series-af140-quiet-d0-70456.htm point is just shop around for some good 140mm fans. Noctua`s seem more expensive I only have these two for my Red N Black theme i have going .


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 6, 2016)

I am also D-15s user... very pleased... it is surely the king of the hill... 

I am using EK vardar ER 120mm at front and Thermalright TY-147A in the middle (a 140m fan with 120mm mountings)... black and white and extended RPM range for both...


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 6, 2016)

Still testing on an undelided Intel mainstream cpu/platform  . My 3570K went down nearly 20°C after deliding and liquid metal.


That aside it sure is a impressive cooler overall. But I m always worried about the weight with these monsters.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Great review as always, and brilliant quality as expected from Noctua.
Now if they can manage a size and weight reduction while maintaining the performance, I would get rid of my A.I.O.


----------



## Hiryougan (Apr 6, 2016)

It's brilliant, but imo it's for those who want every single percentage of performance more. The price is a bit absurd.

Now that i look at it, Fortis 3 is really damn impressive piece of a cooler. Btw there are results of it here but why there isn't any standalone review of it on TPU? Is it coming soon or what?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2016)

Folterknecht said:


> Still testing on an undelided Intel mainstream cpu/platform  . My 3570K went down nearly 20°C after deliding and liquid metal.
> 
> 
> That aside it sure is a impressive cooler overall. But I m always worried about the weight with these monsters.


Yes thats right i do not delid the CPUs if you pay attention Skylake actually uses a thinner PCB than previous Intel cpus and it is possible for certain CPU coolers to actually bend the CPU during install and essentially kill the Processor.. In fact I have three coolers here that i could not utilize due to this problem. With the first CPU used in this test bench dead because of a dead memory controller. So yeah wont be deliding the CPU ever. Because the majority of the market uses mainstream processors that are not delided. Just how it goes.



Hiryougan said:


> It's brilliant, but imo it's for those who want every single percentage of performance more. The price is a bit absurd.
> 
> Now that i look at it, Fortis 3 is really damn impressive piece of a cooler. Btw there are results of it here but why there isn't any standalone review of it on TPU? Is it coming soon or what?


Yes that review will be coming soon.


----------



## Hiryougan (Apr 6, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> In fact I have three coolers here that i could not utilize due to this problem. With the first CPU used in this test bench dead because of a dead memory controller.


Could you possibly tell us what cooler killed the cpu? Or at least the weight of it. I have the old Scythe Infinity with the 1150 montage kit and wanted to give it to a friend who has box on his Skylake but if it can be dangerous i would want to know. Thanks!

And i can't wait for the review! SPC coolers are always amazing value wise, i hope they start selling them worldwide


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2016)

Scythe has since released adapters to fix the problem. CPU cooler didnt actually kill the CPU.  It was semi dead to start with.

Essentially Skylake is good but has some design issues so while some may complain about not deliding the chances of essentially killing the CPU are higher with skylake than previous versions when it comes to deliding thanks to the weaker PCB. Considering alot of my hardware is paid for out of pocket. I can't risk it dying aka delid to make 1 person out of thousands happy.

That said if you got the proper skylake mounting fix from Scythe for that cooler you will be fine. Its possible that Scythe model does not have issues but I couldn't tell you off the top of my head I know a few of them i have I had to wait for the mounting hardware but by that point i had already moved on with testing.
-typo fixes


----------



## Hiryougan (Apr 6, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Scythe has since released adapters to fix the problem. CPU cooler didnt actually kill the CPU.  It was semi dead to start with.
> 
> Essentially Skylake is good but has some design issues so while some may complain about not deliding the chances of essentially killing the CPU are higher with skylake than previous versions when it comes to deliding thanks to the weaker PCB. Considering alot of my hardware is paid for out of pocket. I can't risk it dying aka delid to make 1 person out of thousands happy.
> 
> That said if you got the proper skylake mounting fix from Scythe for that cooler you will be fine. Its possible that Scythe model does not have issues but I couldn't tell you off the top of my head I know a few of them i have I had to weight for the mounting hardware but by that point i had already moved on with testing.


Just to make sure: i shouldn't even try to mount it if it doesn't include the backplate? I these: have http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/1366-vtms-mounting-clips.html


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2016)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-cpus-damaged-by-coolers,30690.html

And yeah i would get the new mounting hardware to be on the safer side. You can of course contact Scythe support to get a better answer I have no experience with the  Scythe Infinity.


----------



## Hiryougan (Apr 6, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-cpus-damaged-by-coolers,30690.html
> 
> And yeah i would get the new mounting hardware to be on the safer side. You can of course contact Scythe support to get a better answer I have no experience with the  Scythe Infinity.


Thanks! I think i'll simply sell it.


----------



## SmokingCrop (Apr 6, 2016)

There's an interesting and quite fun (german) video about that from PCGH (that also worked together with Scythe to make the awesomly quiet Mugen 4 PCGH):

TLDR: You have to intentionally reck your computer before your computer will stop working.


----------



## Hiryougan (Apr 6, 2016)

SmokingCrop said:


> There's an interesting and quite fun (german) video about that from PCGH (that also worked together with Scythe to make the awesomly quiet Mugen 4 PCGH):
> 
> TLDR: You have to intentionally reck your computer before your computer will stop working.


Lol. This is hillarious.
Although remember that first Mugen(Infinity) had no backplate, so it would probably be a lot worse.


----------



## LTUGamer (Apr 6, 2016)

I have seen SilentiumPC Fortis 3 Malik CE in the table of temperatures. Review is coming up for this model?


----------



## Hiryougan (Apr 6, 2016)

LTUGamer said:


> I have seen SilentiumPC Fortis 3 Malik CE in the table of temperatures. Review is coming up for this model?


As he already answered to me, yes, it's coming.


----------



## LTUGamer (Apr 6, 2016)

Hiryougan said:


> As he already answered to me, yes, it's coming.



Won't noticed thank you

It looks like they have great price performance ratio. According to this video 







 SPC Fera 3 is colder, cheaper and more silent that Be Quiet Pure Rock  So waiting for this review


----------



## qubit (Apr 11, 2016)

I think we've reached the limit physics with this type of cooler. As great as it is, it's performance is only slightly better than my NH-D14 so I won't be upgrading.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2016)

And its also on a mainstream CPU that even overclocked uses maybe 115w I honestly wonder what people expect when the heatload its that friggin tiny.


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> And its also on a mainstream CPU that even overclocked uses maybe 115w I honestly wonder what people expect when the heatload its that friggin tiny.



Good point.

If you ask me, all cooler reviews should be done on a HEDT range CPU.  But I do understand there's this thing called "money" that does not grow on trees.


----------



## Dan848 (Mar 3, 2017)

Please include the Noctu NH-U14S with one and two fans.  This is important to many of us, especially in light of the fact that cooler is less expensive than the largest Noctua coolers.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

Meh...I only have a 65W CPU, so still using a CM 212 Evo..  just around 50c core temps on load during summer.


----------

